# ldconfig and unused package



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have just observed that at the boot time there appear /usr/local/lib/gcc45 even I do not install gcc45 any more.  Here is a screen capture from the console

```
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/grass-6.4.2/lib /usr/local/kde4/lib /usr/local/lib/alsa-lib /usr/local/lib/compat /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/event2 [color="red"]/usr/local/lib/gcc45[/color] /usr/local/lib/gcc46 /usr/local/lib/gegl-0.1 /usr/local/lib/graphviz
 /usr/local/lib/libxul /usr/local/lib/mysql /usr/local/lib/nss /usr/local/lib/qt4 /usr/local/lib/qtcreator
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32 /usr/local/lib32/compat
```

In my notebook, I have only gcc46 installed.

`$  pkg_info -Ix gcc`

```
gcc-4.6.4.20120608  GNU Compiler Collection 4.6
gccmakedep-1.0.2    Create dependencies in makefiles using 'gcc -M'
```

when I run `$ pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/gcc45/libgcj.so.11`, there is nothing just a prompt.

But once /usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgcj.so.12 is used I get this
`$  pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgcj.so.12`

```
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgcj.so.12 was installed by package gcc-4.6.4.20120608
```

The two files, /usr/local/lib/libgcc45/libgcj.so.11 and /usr/local/lib/libgcc46/libgcj.so.12, are  output from `$ ldconfig -s -r -v`

Is it safe to delete /usr/local/lib/gcc45 subdirectory and how? Oh yes, my system is 
	
	



```
uname -a
FreeBSD MNIHKLOM.jesgroup.in.th 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #3 r244945: Wed Jan  2 12:34:17 ICT 2013     root@:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/THUNYALICE  amd64
```

Any helps and hints are welcome and appreciate.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Should adjust libraries with correct version in /etc/libmap.conf as follow:

```
libgcj.so.12   gcc46/libgcj.so.12
libgomp.so.1    gcc46/libgomp.so.1
libobjc.so.3    gcc46/libobjc.so.2
libssp.so.0     gcc46/libssp.so.0
libstdc++.so.6   gcc46/libstdc++.so.6
```

Read this article  for more information about it.


----------

